# I love my wife



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

I got home from my MTB ride tonight to find my wife practicing bunny hops in the driveway.   How effing cool is that?  I'm so proud.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I got home from my MTB ride tonight to find my wife practicing bunny hops in the driveway.   How effing cool is that?  I'm so proud.


That's pretty effin Cool!  But not necessarily surprising


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, it WAS a nice thread.....




Even though no one asked, I had fun trying.  I came across a tutorial that was posted on MTBR originally (Brian had downloaded it) on how to bunny hop and I couldn't help myself.  Had to get my bike out and practice getting that front wheel off the ground.   Somebody actually weedwhacked the backyard yesterday, too.... getting some crazy ideas about putting obstacles back there.  A former tenant already left a pallet that could be worked into something.... :idea:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, it WAS a nice thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go girl!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, it WAS a nice thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so proud!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, it WAS a nice thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing the bunny hop vid?  I was just starting to get the hang of it, on the ride when I broke my wrist.  Now I am having trouble with some parts of it.  Something buggy in my head I need to shake!


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Would you mind sharing the bunny hop vid?  I was just starting to get the hang of it, on the ride when I broke my wrist.  Now I am having trouble with some parts of it.  Something buggy in my head I need to shake!


My pleasure!
http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html
(The link has higher res vids you can download...)





I prefer the 2nd video and I actually watched that one first.  

I can't get the back end off the ground yet, but I've only been trying since last night.  Getting comfy with a good amount of air under my front wheel though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Would you mind sharing the bunny hop vid?  I was just starting to get the hang of it, on the ride when I broke my wrist.  Now I am having trouble with some parts of it.  Something buggy in my head I need to shake!



I think the one she's talking about was one of the ones in the first post of this thread on MTBR:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=74422

It's a long thread, but IIRC there's some good advice and I think a few more videos in it.

I've never really spent the time to practice them too much myself, but I can manage to clear some stuff while out on the trail (mostly from cheating with the clipless pedals  ).  I did manage a small one on Carrie's bike with platforms and sandals last night though.

ETA, oops I guess she beat me to it.  I'm gonna leave this for the link to the thread I found the videos on though.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome,  Thanks!


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Next step.....

Wheelie drops:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

We need to put a warning like that at the beginning of our videos, only change it from professional to unprofessional:wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Brian...Was she wearing a helmet?


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey Brian...Was she wearing a helmet?







no

But normally I do!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> no
> 
> But normally I do!



That's ok.  I'm just trying to picture the scene in my head.  Would have been a classic if you were in full safety gear.  8)


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

It was kind of funny, I was making a turn in the driveway to do my next round of tries when he pulled in... I wasn't really dressed for it.  Just threw my running shorts, hoody, and sneaks on and ran outside to try before it got too dark.  Kids were asleep so it worked out well... now that they're awake, I'll have to wait until tonight again. :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Kids were asleep so it worked out well... now that they're awake, I'll have to wait until tonight again. :lol:



Why?  Lay them out on the driveway and practice hopping over them.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Why?  Lay them out on the driveway and practice hopping over them.




Good idea, more incentive to get that back tire off the ground!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey Brian...Was she wearing a helmet?



No, actually she wasn't.  To be fair I don't think she was getting up high enough to warrant one.  Then again no one ever plans on getting hurt, so I guess wearing one would have been a good idea.  I never wear one when I'm screwing around in the yard either though (usually test rides up the street after fixing something).

I will also add this; Trying to practice bunny hops on a bike with clipless pedals while wearing sandals is NOT a good idea.  I made two attempts on my bike and both times my feet slipped off the pedals and my boys met my seat in a rapid fashion.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Why?  Lay them out on the driveway and practice hopping over them.


Um, yeah, I don't think that's a good idea.    Remember, I have only been able to get the front wheel off the ground.  While having them lie there may be more incentive... I'd rather not try.  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I will also add this; Trying to practice bunny hops on a bike with clipless pedals while wearing sandals is NOT a good idea.  I made two attempts on my bike and both times my feet slipped off the pedals and my boys met my seat in a rapid fashion.


DOH!!!!



BeanoNYC said:


> Hey Brian...Was she wearing a helmet?


The real question:
Brian was she wearing ONLY a helmet?
Safety first 




severine said:


> It was kind of funny, I was making a turn in the driveway to do my next round of tries when he pulled in... I wasn't really dressed for it.  Just threw my running shorts, hoody, and sneaks on and ran outside to try before it got too dark.  Kids were asleep so it worked out well... now that they're awake,* I'll have to wait until tonight again*. :lol:


I don't know your kids, but I'm wondering if you can take them outside to play and practice a little bit.  It may not work, and I don't claim to know what I'm talking about.
Just thinking outloud.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I don't know your kids, but I'm wondering if you can take them outside to play and practice a little bit.  It may not work, and I don't claim to know what I'm talking about.
> Just thinking outloud.


The yard where we live isn't maintained... so there's no yard for them to play in.  When I said it was weed-whacked yesterday, that's because before that, there was a "garden" of weeds about 3-4 feet tall back there.  Yeah,I know, really nice.  I wouldn't mind having them running around, but my 1 year old has a knack for running for the street, and it's kind of a busy one.

It's okay.  I can wait until later today.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> The yard where we live isn't maintained... so there's no yard for them to play in.  When I said it was weed-whacked yesterday, that's because before that, there was a "garden" of weeds about 3-4 feet tall back there.  Yeah,I know, really nice.  I wouldn't mind having them running around, but my 1 year old has a knack for running for the street, and it's kind of a busy one.
> 
> It's okay.  I can wait until later today.


I guess I am very fortunate.  I have a huge back yard, that I maintain, as well as virgin woods I can play in with my mt bike, though I haven't in a while, and no kids.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> The yard where we live isn't maintained... so there's no yard for them to play in.  When I said it was weed-whacked yesterday, that's because before that, there was a "garden" of weeds about 3-4 feet tall back there.  Yeah,I know, really nice.  I wouldn't mind having them running around, but my 1 year old has a knack for running for the street, and it's kind of a busy one.
> 
> It's okay.  I can wait until later today.



Not to mention that half the yard (very small) is taken up an old decrepit camper that previous tenants abandoned there and the landlord hasn't seen fit to remove it. :roll:


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> I wouldn't mind having them running around, but my 1 year old has a knack for running for the street, and it's kind of a busy one.
> 
> It's okay.  I can wait until later today.



Thats what a leash is for, or put up a fence


----------

